# What's wrong with him?



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

I noticed that recently my male betta Spunk has developed what looks to be a sliughtly raised patch near his eye and the skin colour around his eye has changed (sorry it's not the greatest description.....my photos will explain it better) I've tried searching online but couldn't find anything similar...he's still his usually bossy self and his appetite hasn't changed.....what's wrong with him and is it fixable? 

Photos of his lump...




























And photos of his eye (they weren't like this before...and the eyes don't seem to be sticking out any more than normal either)


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ammonia burn is the only thing I can think of. Unless your fish scratched the crap out of himself.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like it may be the start of a fungus. When was the last time you did a water change?


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

Checked the PH and it's 7.6 which is where the pet shop told me to keep it and the tank gets cleaned at least a couple of times a week


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

That may actually be a bit much, they need some gunk in the water for their slime layer. Once a week has always worked well for me with bettas, I used Stress Coat for all my fish & always put a wee bit extra in for their slime layer & it keeps them healthy. Good luck!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I like his name *spunk*


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The head thing looks like an injury of some kind. The bulging eye could be Popeye which is very contagious. Add some salt to his water and keep the water very pristine doing at least 50% - 75% water changes two to three times a week.


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> The head thing looks like an injury of some kind. The bulging eye could be Popeye which is very contagious. Add some salt to his water and keep the water very pristine doing at least 50% - 75% water changes two to three times a week.


If it's popeye, what's the best treatment for it? I do have some broad spectrum medication (used it when my fish got cotton wool disease)...would it be worth doing a treatment with that?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are just about the best photos I've seen to describe a problem. Wow, great photography!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Amoxicillin for popeye but you can try what you have first.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I resently had a Gold CT female with popeye. I treated her with a teaspoon of salt in a gallon jar and 1/2 dose of amoxicillin and 1/2 dose of tetracycline. She cleared up in 3 days and at the end of the week I put her back in the sorority tank with the other 200 females. I think I got lucky and caught it in an early stage. Normally it would have taken a little longer to cure.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, timeout. How many bettas do you have?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have an accurate count but somewhere in the vicinity of 1,400 or 1,500 if you count 2 week to 2 month olds. 7 or 8 hundred adult and sub-adults. The rest are fry and juveniles. Here's my sorority tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

do you breed them to sell or just like bettas?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes and Yes! I fell in love with Bettas at 12 years old and have bred them off and on ever since. I got into it heavy over 3 years ago when I got on the internet and went Betta site picture surfing. I couldn't believe what advances had been made in their fins and colors since the last time 20 some years ago that I was breeding them let alone from the Veil and Combtails I had 42 years ago. I got evicted from the house I was living in because the owner came from another state and checked up on the house. One look at the almost 50 aquariums I had and O U T I went. I now own my own place and soon to be moving to my other property so I can expand and include other fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I love bettas too. Just now I have 7 scattered around the various tanks. 
I love the females best because they can go in community tanks.-usually. I have one female however that is wicked- she decapitated the male guppies. I put her in a 'cage"; she is still really aggressive- eats all the snails that have the misfortune of getting in with her.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Those females look like males. In fact, until I took a closer look, I thought they were. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Popeye*

Sorry to get off on a side track, how is the eye treatment coming?


----------

